# Nash Built Telecaster has arrived



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I pulled the trigger on a new Nash build Telecaster early this summer and it finally made its way to me last week. I had tried one at a local dealer and loved the way it played but the relicng was just over the top for me. So I placed an order with Jacques-André at *Guitar Junky *for one with only “light” relicing. So, last week after waiting for what seemed like an eternity, Jacques-André emailed me to say the guitar was going to be a my door the next day, and it was, as promised. 

Now, when I opened the case I was surprised at the level of relicing. I was expecting very minor distressing (maybe 5 -10 years of use), but this still looked like a 30 year old guitar, just one that wasn’t abused during its life. There were some dings and dongs on the body and the level of oxidization on the metal parts really looks like this guitar grew up in the 60’s, a la Bill Nash.










I picked up the guitar from the case and was immediately struck by how big the C shaped neck was; much meatier than any of my other Telecasters, and at first I didn’t think I was going to like it, but after playing the guitar for a while I didn’t even notice it. The neck was nicely worn and felt like I was shaking hands with an old friend and it didn’t take long for me to cement that relationship. Bill Nash’s reputation for building guitars with vibe and mojo is not exaggerated. This guitar is easily the best playing, sounding guitar I’ve ever played. Even unplugged it resonates and sustains like an acoustic. Plugged in, it is capable of warm sensuous blues tones or grinding hot rock n’ roll riffs and everything in between. The Lollar bridge pickup is the best sounding Tele pickup I’ve experienced, including my favorite Bardens. The humbucker in the neck (also a Lollar) can mellow out or ring with the clarity of a bell; and together they are the best balancing act I’ve come across. 










The action is fantastic, all the way from the first fret right up to the 21st with perfect intonation. Bending notes has never been easier and it stays in tune, again thanks to the way Bill Nash sets up the guitar with special attention to the nut. And this is the main reason I wanted a Nash, the pure playability of the instrument. I was never a big fan of “relic’d” guitars and would never have thought about buying one if hadn’t played one of Bill Nash’s guitars and that’s why I ended up with a relic’d. Funny thing is now that I have it, I really like the relic thing. Unlike other new guitars that I have bought and was terrified to take out of the house or even out on the balcony to play for fear of scratching or dinging, anything that happens to this guitar just sweetens the look.










The only downside to this is my other guitars. I think they’ll be collecting a lot of dust from now on. So, don’t be surprised if you see 10 or 20 of my other guitars showing up on the “For Sale” page of the forum.

Also, I wanted to say thank you to Jacques-André at *Guitar Junky *for absolutely 1st rate service. Jacques-André helped me when deciding on which options for this guitar, kept me in the loop through the entire order process and, even in after sales, want to make sure I was happy with my purchase. A really great guy to deal with and I wouldn’t hesitate to recommend him to anyone.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice axe!!! I tried a Nash Tele down at Capsule Music a while back, and it was a beaut! Rumour at work has it that I'm due for a promotion, maybe I can finally get me one too! :rockon:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh gawd! Now THAT is my idea of Tele. I hate you.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

that's pretty damned nice, right there. congrats.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice looking guitar, I have tried a tele with a lollar bridge and neck pickup, both single coils and there sound was heavenly... enjoy your new toy.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

VERY cool axe man. that's pretty much what Marty's will be building me next, but without the humbucker at the neck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice...great the you could adjust to the neck profile

ENJOY !!

Dave


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Beautiful!! I've also played the Nash Teles at Capsule and they really have a fantastic vibe.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Dear Tom!

Thanks for your very kind words.

It was a pleasure to serve you.

Finding an instrument that becomes a true extention of our body and soul is quite an experience.

I'm happy that you got this out of this Bill Nash guitar.

Rock on my friend!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

That's one of the best looking Teles I've seen and it sounds like it's "tonal heaven" from the way you've described it. I know what you mean about the balancing act of humbucker and single coil because I've got a Dillion rosewood Tele with the same configuration and when it's in the middle position it's just the right blend of clarity and warmth. Enjoy it. :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lovely axe. I am a big fan of the neck humbucker. My 66' has one and one of my builds has one.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Now that is an amazing looking Tele! It has Keef written all over it. You have restarted a GAS pain for a Nash that I thought was gone. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

10 to 20 guitars for sale eh?

im listening...

nice tele btw


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Budda... I'm pretty sure most of my Les Pauls are going on the block; maybe my 335 and only if pushed some of my other Tele's. Thanks to everyone for the comments. I'm happier about this guitar than any other guitar I've ever bought, and I'm not bragging, but I have about 25 or 35 guitars in my collection and this is with out question the centre piece by which I will judge all others, past, present and future.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Really nice axe man! She's a beauty! 
Waiting for your axes for sale!


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Aw man...I just messed myself.

Beautiful looking Tele - sounds like you're in love. Enjoy!


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

congrats/ that's the best looking nash I've seen. I think the understated relic is way more believable and desireable to me.

very cool. Glad to hear its tonality all there as well :food-smiley-004:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

mind if i ask how much they go for?..and do they come with an Case?


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

Killer looking Tele!

I just got a Fender Am Vintage '52 w/Humbucker in the neck and love that setup. 
My Tele is a "Thinskin Nitro" and can't wait for it start wearing through use.

Enjoy the Nash!


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

al3d said:


> mind if i ask how much they go for?..and do they come with an Case?


I will PM you for more info on prices


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

al3d said:


> mind if i ask how much they go for?..and do they come with an Case?


It comes with a very neat soft hard case. Never seen one before but really functional and protective, but really light. If you're interested, talk to Jacques-André at Guitar Junky you can't go wrong.


----------

